# Need help: Watch for my Wife



## lorsban

Hi Ladies!

My wife has basically commandeered my watch (a 2tone Rolex datejust):










I don't mind her using it but I kind of want to have it back haha.

Anyway, I was hoping to get your advice as to what would be the best alternative for her that won't break the bank.

I know that the ideal solution is probably a ladies datejust but I can't afford it. So, I was thinking more on the lines of these here:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









What do you guys think?

Thanks for all your help!

lors

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

it would be helpful to know what she likes about the Rolex. My wife loves the day date; but can't afford it, so her favorite watch over pricier bulovas, citizens, etc. is a Fossil Day/Date on Rose Gold.

Fossil has some very interesting designs. She liked this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-ES395...11,7147440011&keywords=fossil+day+date+womens


----------



## wookieman

Definitely talk to her. I have a skeleton watch my wife likes for me to wear. We were at the mall a few weeks ago and she was looking at some ladies rose gold skeleton watches. I was all set to spend $200-$300 for a 10 year anniversary gift. I mentioned it and she said she doesn't even like wearing a watch. She can get the time off of her phone. She just likes watching the innards of the watch move and thought the rose gold was pretty. She can (and does) look at my watch any time she wants.

She might like a totally different style. (Or she might just love that watch and you'll never get it back ;-))


----------



## rationaltime

From this distance it is difficult to guess if it is that particular Rolex
or if there is something else going on. In my opinion you might focus
on being happy wearing a men's watch. Based on your signature list
it appears you have some.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## lorsban

Hi guys,

My wife likes watches for sure. She has her own, but they're all steel. The only "rose gold tone" watch she has is a Gshock.

She says she likes my watch because it's 2tone and she gets to match her gold jewelry. 





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Then I would guess she'd want a yellow gold watch like that Rolex, so you can eliminate the rose gold ones in your photos. Besides the brands you listed, Longines has some nice 2-tone watches. Pick a watch in the size you think she would like and as your budget allows.


----------



## lorsban

KCZ said:


> Then I would guess she'd want a yellow gold watch like that Rolex, so you can eliminate the rose gold ones in your photos. Besides the brands you listed, Longines has some nice 2-tone watches. Pick a watch in the size you think she would like and as your budget allows.


Yeah I like longines as well.

I'm not sure about the whole rose gold, regular gold thing. That rolex was given to me by my dad and it just so happened to be regular gold.

Best thing would be to ask but her birthday is coming up and I want it to be a surprise.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## madtazr

Maybe this Citizen NY4054-53p.
My wife love it.


----------



## KCZ

lorsban said:


> Yeah I like longines as well.
> 
> I'm not sure about the whole rose gold, regular gold thing. That rolex was given to me by my dad and it just so happened to be regular gold.
> 
> Best thing would be to ask but her birthday is coming up and I want it to be a surprise.


What does she wear for jewelry, yellow gold or rose gold? Most women would prefer a watch that matches their jewelry.


----------



## lorsban

KCZ said:


> What does she wear for jewelry, yellow gold or rose gold? Most women would prefer a watch that matches their jewelry.


She wears regular gold mostly.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

You are missing the perfect opportunity here......give her the DJ and get yourself whatever you want.


----------



## River78984

yankeexpress said:


> You are missing the perfect opportunity here......give her the DJ and get yourself whatever you want.


Yes, I like your thinking


----------



## lorsban

yankeexpress said:


> You are missing the perfect opportunity here......give her the DJ and get yourself whatever you want.


Haha yes this is obviously my best case scenario but budgetary constraints have limited my options to these ladies models, unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsavner

Looking for something for my wife as well so been looking at several of the same. Have already sent one option back because the gold was more brass. Also think about if your wife will want to deal with an automatic. She has 4 watches already that she likes to wear so having to worry about keeping one wound isn't what she wants but she does like that Oris you showed. Good luck


----------



## lorsban

jsavner said:


> Looking for something for my wife as well so been looking at several of the same. Have already sent one option back because the gold was more brass. Also think about if your wife will want to deal with an automatic. She has 4 watches already that she likes to wear so having to worry about keeping one wound isn't what she wants but she does like that Oris you showed. Good luck


Yeah I like the Oris too.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Got a great deal on this one...I hope she likes it:










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

Very nice. I have a similar Aquaracer and I love mine. I'm sure she'll love that one as well.


----------



## lorsban

KCZ said:


> Very nice. I have a similar Aquaracer and I love mine. I'm sure she'll love that one as well.


Thanks! I really hope so. People put down Tag a lot (I did too) but after handling this one, I understand why they're still so popular.

Thought I'd clean it up a bit with some scotchbrite and NevrDull. Managed to remove some of the bigger scratches and also the tarnish...










Her birthday is in a week but I wanna give it already hahaha!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Couldn't help it hehe










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsavner

Wife picked out a Raymond Weil Tocatta today. We looked at several and everything from some cheap Seikos to an Oris and this is the one that spoke to her the most. She's thrilled with her choice so I'm happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

jsavner said:


> Wife picked out a Raymond Weil Tocatta today. We looked at several and everything from some cheap Seikos to an Oris and this is the one that spoke to her the most. She's thrilled with her choice so I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Just thought I'd post an update...

Well, it's been a while now and my goal of getting my wife a 2tone of her own has come up with mixed results haha

She uses the watch I gave her, a Tag Aquaracer but she still uses my DJ because it's bigger.

Well, I simply don't have the cash for a Rolex nor do I want to get myself something else, so instead, I chose to get her a homage.

There are some clear differences but for her use, this is basically the same watch. I already ordered a jubilee band from Amazon.

This came up online for about 80 bucks. Cheap. But I'm quite impressed tbh.

Hopefully, it does the trick.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pearcyy

This is love at it's greatest! You've got a $9k Datejust and you're buying your wife a $80 homage.

What did you get her for Valentines day? A pre-owned vacuum cleaner?


----------



## lorsban

pearcyy said:


> This is love at it's greatest! You've got a $9k Datejust and you're buying your wife a $80 homage.
> 
> What did you get her for Valentines day? A pre-owned vacuum cleaner?


Lol

I know it looks bad but I got my wife a Royal Oak but it was all steel so she still used my DJ (which I inherited), then I got her a Tag Aquaracer but she thought it was too small and still uses my DJ.

Then I see this online selling for insanely cheap and I figured she just wants "the look" so why should I bother spending a minimum $2800 on a 2nd hand DJ (I'm sure as hell not spending $9000).

And apparently, I'm right. She likes the Sandoz.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

lorsban said:


> Lol
> 
> I know it looks bad but I got my wife a Royal Oak but it was all steel so she still used my DJ (which I inherited), then I got her a Tag Aquaracer but she thought it was too small and still uses my DJ.
> 
> Then I see this online selling for insanely cheap and I figured she just wants "the look" so why should I bother spending a minimum $2800 on a 2nd hand DJ (I'm sure as hell not spending $9000).
> 
> And apparently, I'm right. She likes the Sandoz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My dad and I have been trying to find a good watch to surprise my mom with. It's not really all about price in her eyes, mostly just look. We could pile in and get her a $3k stainless steel Breitling and she'd say it's cool but not for her. She'd rather have a fake Rolex DJ or anything with a yellow gold look. Who knows, we will probably have to surprise her with a used DJ soon. If I can find a cheaper alternative (a little higher end than the Sandoz), I'll do it. She surprisingly really likes the Breitling SOH blue face with mesh band. If one pops up locally soon, it's hers.


----------



## drbojangles

I think you should just learn to live without your datejust. You're never getting that back :-d



lorsban said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My wife has basically commandeered my watch (a 2tone Rolex datejust):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind her using it but I kind of want to have it back haha.
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping to get your advice as to what would be the best alternative for her that won't break the bank.
> 
> I know that the ideal solution is probably a ladies datejust but I can't afford it.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> lors
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

Citizen makes some of the best ladies watches. Unique designs, real ladies watches and not just smaller mens watches, and eco drive which I think is the best movement for women.


----------



## lorsban

Rakumi said:


> Citizen makes some of the best ladies watches. Unique designs, real ladies watches and not just smaller mens watches, and eco drive which I think is the best movement for women.


Yeah I saw some. I agree they're very nice. I think better than Seiko.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

I was walking around in Sydney and saw this at the mall. Thought it looked great for an 85. So, I decided to surprise my wife with this Tudor Prince.

The folded links were a bit cumbersome to size right but I eventually got it sorted.

Lesson learned, if you want a classic Rolex homage, get a Tudor.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

That is awesome. Great find!


----------



## mrs_LA

Love the textured dial! Something is off about the color of the gold on the bracelet. Hopefully just a matter of picture quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

mrs_LA said:


> Love the textured dial! Something is off about the color of the gold on the bracelet. Hopefully just a matter of picture quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tudor doesn't use real gold on their older folded link jubilees so it could be that.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

lorsban said:


> Tudor doesn't use real gold on their older folded link jubilees so it could be that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


But here's the stock photo anyway... Could be the "effects"









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

lorsban said:


> Tudor doesn't use real gold on their older folded link jubilees so it could be that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Interesting, I was not aware of that... good to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp

My parents used to have a pair of DJ's in that same exact color combo. Growing up, I always thought that it was an ugly combo(only my opinion of course). lol. Just not for me.

How about an Aqua Terra? Just got my wife one and she loves it. They have gold options too. Or a Longines, something from the master collection. Longines has some nice silver and gold(darker, rose gold) offerings. I can vouch for your #7 picture. Got my wife the same FC Index, ladies watch but in steel last year. It's a nice watch with a sellita movement. It's 28mm so on the smaller/jewelry side.


----------



## KCZ

lorsban said:


> But here's the stock photo anyway... Could be the "effects"


I think I'm in love with that guilloche. None of the other Tudor Prince's that I've found online have it. Do you know if Tudor used it commonly, or just on this one model? How large is this watch?


----------



## lorsban

KCZ said:


> I think I'm in love with that guilloche. None of the other Tudor Prince's that I've found online have it. Do you know if Tudor used it commonly, or just on this one model? How large is this watch?


34mm

I agree about the dial, it looks classier than plain champagne. They likely offer the dial on other configurations back then. Same time that rolex offered that dial in the mid-80s.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

It's called a linen dial


----------



## kylevuong

Maybe ask her what brands she like first?
I found out women have their favourite brands and once they don't like a brand they will just stay away from it, whether it cost thousands or more.
My wife hates Rolex and she will never wear any Rolex if I ever buy one for her.


----------



## lorsban

kylevuong said:


> Maybe ask her what brands she like first?
> I found out women have their favourite brands and once they don't like a brand they will just stay away from it, whether it cost thousands or more.
> My wife hates Rolex and she will never wear any Rolex if I ever buy one for her.


Yeah she likes my datejust.

Couldn't afford a rolex so I got her the next best thing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

My girlfriend likes the Breitling Chronomat Galactic SleekT, W1331012. It's a 38mm black dial watch and you can find them for $2k-$3k pre-owned.


----------

